
Show HN: Library to add a dark-mode to your website in a few seconds - sandoche
https://darkmodejs.learn.uno/
======
stephenr
Just as browsers are getting native/integrated CSS support for dark mode... I
can’t imagine why you’d use this instead of actual css?

------
farbodsaraf
Cool! Just started using it for two of my websites, thanks!

------
echeese
It'd be cool if it used the system's dark mode setting by for the default.

